# Angels of Assisi-large group of Rescues



## equi11frnd (Dec 21, 2014)

A friend of mine sent me this information knowing that I have Havanese. My hands are full with our new pup. I felt like I needed to pass this along in case anyone knows of someone who is wanting and able to take on a rescue.

Angels of Assisi

415 Campbell Ave SW, Roanoke, VA 24016
(540) 344-8707
.

BIG BIG BIG NEWS! After 3 months of waiting, the court has released the 55 Havanese dogs rescued from a puppy mill to Angels of Assisi! We have been caring for them since last November, and many have had extensive medical treatment. They are available for adoption as we get them spayed and neutered over the next few weeks.

If you are interested in adopting, please do some research on the needs of puppy mill dogs- the ASPCA has some helpful information here: http://www.aspca.org/&#8230;/virtual-pet-behaviorist/dog-behavior&#8230;

Thank you all for the support of these special little pups, we cannot wait for them to get the opportunity to go HOME!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

This is the website for this rescue: http://www.angelsofassisi.org/ The Havanese are not listed yet on the adoption page, but people can still submit an applciation.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

I emailed Angels of Assisi, and they said, you'll need to go to their adoption center IN PERSON, in order to adopt a Havanese


----------

